# Logitech control center



## Vladimok (13 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Comment désinstaller le logiciel de gestion de souris LOGITECH CONTROL CENTER ???

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2008)

En utilisant la procédure de dés-installation prévue, comme c'est indiqué dans le ReadMe. D'ailleurs, celui-ci donne également la liste des éléments installés et leur emplacement. Ce qui est très bien de leur part et qu'il faut saluer. 



> 3.1 Désinstallation
> Pour désinstaller le Logitech Control Center, double-cliquez sur l'icône du programme LCC Uninstaller et suivez la procédure. Vous pouvez également utiliser le programme d'installation de Logitech Control Center.


----------



## phabyain (23 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,

moi aussi je cherchais à désinstaller LCC, il faut double cliquer sur "LCC Uninstaller" situé ici :
bibliothèque/application support/logitech
en utilisant le finder

(je n'ai pas d'icone, ni dans applications, ni dans utilitaire)

a+
fabien.


----------

